# 1939 Firestone Flying Ace



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving!! 
I have had a pretty crazy year. Work has a tendency to consume me, had a car accident in May that I probably should not have survived and got my Daughter married in September. With 3 days off last month and decided to take advantage of a long weekend and decent weather. Instead of traveling to enjoy time with my family, I would hole up in the garage (with my other loved one's, Lol!) and attempt to build another bike and get some much needed therapy....

I picked up this one year only project from a friend and member of the Denver Old Bikes Club at Veloswap last year. It was updated in the early '50s judging by the Bendix lever operated 2 speed wheelset with New Departure front hub. It had girls handlebars and the seat is pretty jacked up and missing upholstery.














It was also barn painted when last fixed up. The original paint had been stripped before the new paint was applied as well. 












I considered my options as to how I want to make this a rider again and decided to sand the brush marks out of the barn painted and try to replicate the original paint scheme by adding ivory stripes between the ribs of the tank and the darts in the chainguard. I will then blend the new paint and any newly exposed metal to match the age of the bike. 

Got the bike broke down.


























Started sanding the frame and got the front triangle done before calling it a day to have some Thanksgiving dinner. Need to finish the frame, the right side of the tank and chainguard in the morning. Should be warm enough to get some paint on them and they can cure while I sand the rest of the parts. Want to have that done tomorrow.

Cold, rain/snow on Saturday will be spent cleaning/rebuilding hubs, bottom bracket and headset. True wheels Sunday and assemble.

That's the plan anyway. Should get a coat of wax on the paint too. Plus all chrome parts were brush painted with silver paint that needs to be removed. Looks like decent chrome underneath. 

This is pretty ambitious to get done in a long weekend so we will see. If needed, I have a garage full of parts so Plan B through ??? may need to be employed to have a rider at the end of the weekend. And after some much needed Garage Therapy a big smile!


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 23, 2018)

First time I have seen the inside of that tank style before thanks for posting! Can you get a few more pictures especially the tail end where it goes past the seat tube, in the one picture it looks like the end of the tank is cut off?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 23, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> First time I have seen the inside of that tank style before thanks for posting! Can you get a few more pictures especially the tail end where it goes past the seat tube, in the one picture it looks like the end of the tank is cut off?




I will get some better pictures tomorrow that show the tail end of the tank. It's essentially part of the frame. Only the right side comes off.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 23, 2018)

So, have you ever had one if those builds that doesn't go the way you planned?

I want to the garage all excited to get back to work. I wiped off the residue of the wet sanding I started yesterday to see that there were a few areas under the house paint that actually had original paint hiding. I decided to try removing the house paint to see what was left of the original paint and tried every method I could think of and any other hint I could find on the Cabe. Some if the house paint came off using packing tape. Some flaked off with a
fingernail. Goof off, iven cleaner, mineral spirits, acetone did nothing. The only thing I found that worked took off ALL paint, including the little original paint that was left. I have a small scraper (going very slowly)that would remove the house paint and leave what little original paint that was left. And what was left is in very poor shape. Slightly better than dust. I kinda understand why someone tried painting it. Only got part of the frame scraped.


















Sorry for the poor pics. My phone doesn't take good pics in low light. Basically, the brown areas are what's left of the Dayton Carmine (Maroon) original paint.









(Inside of tank wiped down with oily rag)

I'm a bit embarrassed that I didn't realize there was any original paint left. All the exposed areas are clean metal that I thought was brush painted. Not sure what direction to take now but think I will continue the laborious task of removing the rest of the red house paint to try to save the little original paint that is left.

Any suggestions? I'm an experienced bike guy but a bit stumped at the moment.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 24, 2018)

Ok! Quick update for those of you left watching. A couple pics of the frame around the seat post cluster to show how the tank is attached to this unique Huffman as requested by Krakatoa.
















 Now to where I left off yesterday. With the surprise of finding some original paint under the house paint I tried several methods to remove the house paint without disturbing the original with limited success. The original paint is so dry and frail, drastic measures were taken to save as much as possible. 

Illustration of exposed original paint.








As you can see, what little is left is in bad shape.

I would have proceeded with my original plan but the paint on the left tank lifted with tape when I was masking to paint the ivory stripes. Hence trying to remove the house paint to expose what's left of the original. Some pics outside....













Then a couple after wiping the revealed areas with an oily rag to see what it will look like in the end and to illustrate the color change from sun damage in what's left of the original paint.














Time to get back to work finding more original paint.....


----------



## Boris (Nov 24, 2018)

Lovin' what's goin' on so far!


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 24, 2018)

I have never seen one of these before and really like how it’s coming along! Killer bike!


----------



## stezell (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm liking it as well, I've always liked this frame and tank combo, very cool project. 
Sean


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words guys!  Got the frame and rest of the tank stripped of house paint. Not much original paint left. And what is left is in real bad shape.











I was using the back side of the scraper and rubbing with some good pressure and it all kind of flaked off. The original paint left has kind if a waxy feel. Pretty bummed.




I will post some better pics in better light tomorrow of where this is at the moment. Since there is so little original paint left and it's in bad shape, not sure where to take this project. Got a few ideas...





If the house paint hadn't lifted from the other side of the tank while trying to mask it to repaint the stripes, this would be how it looked more or less. A beat up version of the original color scheme. It would have allowed the use of a fender light that is just as rare as the bike, I believe, that I've had tucked away waiting for the right project...... It would have been spectacular on this in red/white! Even had a custom reflector picked out to top it off! 

Got some cyphering to do now with this different direction the bike has taken from my original plan.

When I thought it had been stripped before the house paint, I considered treating it like I did to this coolest chainguard Schwinn never chromed.




(Chrome is expensive. So I stripped the paint I didn't need and polished the steel.)

We will see. Thanks again for the encouragement and hope you are enjoying my project!


----------



## anders1 (Nov 24, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 25, 2018)

Quick pic of the paint stripped from frame, tank, guard and a bit of the fender.













Please note that my camera favors the red scale of the spectrum. The little original paint left is now actually a sun faded brown. I have a new plan to deal with this turn of events that are pretty much the same as my original plan for this. With a twist.  It will just be more rat than I had planned, plus I think I can still use the aforementioned rare fender light without looking goofy.
 This makes me happy! Now I need to finish paint removal and keep my fingers crossed the edges of the fenders have as much original paint as possible to help make the rest of my intentions for this bike a bit easier.
Thanks again for checking on my progress and I appreciate all the feedback and encouragement!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 26, 2018)

Quick update!
Wanted to mention a unique feature of this bike. The seatpost binder bolt has a recess to allow the seatpost to be inserted in the seat tube. The seatpost also keeps the bolt from turning while tightening the nut.



Using a regular bolt will not allow the post to be inserted.

The back of the fork crown is stamped 129. This is my first Hufmann machine and not sure what that means. I think I read somewhere on the Cabe that it was the day of the year the bike was assembled? Maybe I'm mistaken but recall it has some meaning.







The 9 is kinda hard to see but it's there.

Hmm, let's see, seems like there was one other thing......






Barn paint removal is done!! 












I think I may leave the red barn paint on the inside of the chainguard. Really happy the stripes on the rear fender are still pretty much there. The stripes between the ribs on the tank is masking tape to simulate the stripes I'm thinking of to help pull off using the fender light I have in mind. Going to dry brush those stripes and the front fender stripes to match the rear. Then just need to dig out a wheelset for a quick mock up to put my mind at ease. Thanks again for stopping by!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 27, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> The back of the fork crown is stamped 129. This is my first Hufmann machine and not sure what that means. I think I read somewhere on the Cabe that it was the day of the year the bike was assembled?



129= December 1939


----------



## stezell (Nov 27, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms do you happen to ride with Blu and the OBC crew? Because I know Blu has a bike like yours and I think the badge is the same. I like the old aircraft badges, pretty cool. I like your dry brush idea on the striping that's missing. Looking good man!

Sean


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 27, 2018)

stezell said:


> Mr. Monkeyarms do you happen to ride with Blu and the OBC crew? Because I know Blu has a bike like yours and I think the badge is the same. I like the old aircraft badges, pretty cool. I like your dry brush idea on the striping that's missing. Looking good man!
> 
> Sean





Thanks Sean! Yeah, Blu is a good friend and has one of these bikes. I try to make it to as many OBC rides as possible. Great bunch of guys with some cool bikes and we have a good time in our monthly rides!  Thank you for your comments!

Eric


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 27, 2018)

Pile of paint from yesterday. This is from the rear fender and carrier.




Truss rod diameter. 35/64"





Dug out a wheelset and mounted 26"x2.5" tires to fill the fenders for a quick mock up while playing hooky. I dislike fender gap with a passion.




























I think this is going to work!


----------



## Boris (Nov 27, 2018)

I think I like the barn red left on the inside of the chainguard too. Maybe why is, theme and variation? I dunno, but it seems to work.
Good job!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 27, 2018)

Boris said:


> I think I like the barn red left on the inside of the chainguard too. Maybe why is, theme and variation? I dunno, but it seems to work.
> Good job!





Thank you Boris! I'm liking it myself. A reminder of what this bike looked like when I started the nightmare of removing all that barn paint and a part of the bikes history. Plus it should match the custom reflector I need!!(if you have any left)


----------



## Boris (Nov 27, 2018)

Take your pick plenty of all styles left.


----------



## stezell (Nov 27, 2018)

Eric is that chain wheel original to the bike? The only reason I'm asking is I have a prewar Lighting Flyer badged Huffman with the same one. I like the creme color wheels with that dark red paint.

Sean


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 27, 2018)

stezell said:


> Eric is that chain wheel original to the bike? The only reason I'm asking is I have a prewar Lighting Flyer badged Huffman with the same one. I like the creme color wheels with that dark red paint.
> 
> Sean




Hey Sean,
From the advertisement I've seen for these bikes it should have a dogleg crank with the standard Huffman 26T inch pitch chainring. Since this was converted to the Bendix lever 2 speed, I believe the chainring was swapped to the 1/2" pitch.

(And just a reminder, my camera makes things more red than they really are. The remaining paint is brown from sun fade. The chainguard is a lighter shade of brown)

This modern wheelset will help with the overall look when I mount the fender light! Plus it's a 3 speed so the cable can fill the hole in the guard that was cut for the 2 speed.


----------



## stezell (Nov 27, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Hey Sean,
> From the advertisement I've seen for these bikes it should have a dogleg crank with the standard Huffman 26T inch pitch chainring. Since this was converted to the Bendix lever 2 speed, I believe the chainring was swapped to the 1/2" pitch.
> 
> (And just a reminder, my camera makes things more red than they really are. The remaining paint is brown from sun fade. The chainguard is a lighter shade of brown)
> ...



Brown and creme is a nice color combo as well. It has plenty of character I would say and I agree with you about Blu and the other folks being a good group of people. I'll try my best to not interrupt your project, but I really like that tank incorporated into the frame. Plus I'm from the south, lol!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 27, 2018)

stezell said:


> Brown and creme is a nice color combo as well. It has plenty of character I would say and I agree with you about Blu and the other folks being a good group of people. I'll try my best to not interrupt your project, but I really like that tank incorporated into the frame. Plus I'm from the south, lol!




Thanks again for your kind comments. I appreciate that someone is enjoying my suffering to get an old bike back on the road!  Feel free to interrupt any time you feel the need! And the South is not a bad place. Most of my time in the Air Force was spent in Florida and North Carolina. And I love BBQ!!


----------



## stezell (Nov 27, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thanks again for your kind comments. I appreciate that someone is enjoying my suffering to get an old bike back on the road!  Feel free to interrupt any time you feel the need! And the South is not a bad place. Most of my time in the Air Force was spent in Florida and North Carolina. And I love BBQ!!



I messaged you Eric and no Mike I'm not trying to pick up his bike, lol!

Sean


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 15, 2018)

Spent the afternoon stripping silver paint from the chrome parts.









Did a dry brush on the stripes to match the original paint scheme.




Time for assembly.  Hoping tomorrow's Denver Old Bikes Club monthly ride will be it's maiden voyage. We will see..


----------



## stezell (Dec 15, 2018)

Looks like the parts cleaned up good Eric.
Sean


----------



## Sven (Dec 15, 2018)

The whole project is looking great!


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 15, 2018)

Very cool bike...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks for the compliments guys! It was a long day. Had to clean all the bearings as well. A little massaging to make ok'd and new work together nicely. I guess the OBC ride in a few hours will be the maiden/shakedown ride. No pics of the complete bike yet. A couple more small adjustment are needed but fine for now. Will also try a few more bars and seats before I'm done but it's ready to ride! 

Sneak peak...




More pics during the 77th Old Bikes Club ride tomor.... wait, later today!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 17, 2018)

I had planned this past Saturday getting this bike fully serviced and assembled for The Deny Old Bikes Club ride #77 on Sunday. Did the stripes on the tank and chainguard while sipping cappuccino that morning. Then found out my ex-Father in Law passed away at 91. He was a good man and I loved and respected him dearly. One of the best people I have known. May he rest in peace and may God help my daughter with the grief she is dealing with. He was a good man and will be dearly missed. 

Really got started around 1pm. All bearings needed cleaned, had to straighten out a few things while assembling, then had to figure out shifting for the modern Shimano 3 speed. Finished assembly and tuning on the stand at midnight Saturday. 









The OBC ride was it's maiden/test ride. I didn't take a lot if pics because I was having too much fun looking at everyone else's bikes, good conversation, etc. Will get some good pics taken and post when I have a chance.




























So this is the "rare" fender light I hinted at a couple times earlier in this thread. It is NOS with some shelf ware. Not sure if it really is rare. I picked this up at a swap a few years ago and have'nt found the right bike. Until now. I thought it would be good for an airplane named bike. The guy had another one of those lights that was pretty beat up and should have bought it too. Haven't seen another since.......


----------



## stezell (Dec 17, 2018)

Right on Eric, I saw where Blu posted a pic of both of them on Facebook. Sorry to hear about your Ex father in law man.

Sean


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 17, 2018)

Thanks Sean! It was pretty cool seeing 2 of these rare bikes in the same place. And thanks for your condolences. He was a good guy. Even though things didn't work out for his daughter and me, he made an impact on me that I will treasure!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 18, 2018)

Now that this is a rider, I have a short punch list of things to take care of that arose during assembly. The axle slots in the truss rods put the middle of the axle even with the end of the fork. (Had to lean on the bars to get the front wheel safe to ride.) Need to find some room so the axle bottoms out in the fork for safety.  But more importantly, reduce fender gap!! Need to rebuild the pedals. Need to age the new stripes when paint fully cures. And rear gear swap. 52x18 is a bit steep. A 20t rear should be perfect.












































The Brooks seat was one I had handy and is comfortable but not for this bike. Started trying other parts I'm considering for this one to get it dialed in. Will eventually start adding parts it would have had originally as I find them but may have to use modern rims. These fenders are HUGE! Fender gap, being my biggest peeve on a bike, isn't easy to overcome. The 2.125s look like road tires when found.
The tires I'm using are 2.5s on a 50ish millimeter rim and there's room for more rubber. Maybe lace in some 60-65mm rims.
I think I'm real close with this set up. Will try a couple more seats, stems and bars but is really comfortable as shown above. The Sturmey Sportshift works flawlessly with the Shimano Nexus hub. Really like how this bike rides so far and forsee many happy rides.


----------

